# European Economic Community (EEC)



## solysombra

שלום לכולם, ייי

אני מצטערת, אני לא מספיק בעניינים... מישהו יודע איך קוראים ל-ייי

European Economic Community (EEC)

בעברית? ייי

(לרציניים בלבד)

תודה רבה!ייי​


----------



## Tamar

הקהילה הכלכלית האירופית. מצאתי גם :קהילייה.
. אמנם זה תרגום די מילולי, אבל ניסיתי ומצאתי באינטרנט שזה אכן זה
אני הייתי הולכת על האופציה הראשונה (מצאתי יותר תוצאות ככה. הייתי ממשיכה לחפש אבל צריך לקום מהמחשב מתי שהוא...)​


----------



## jdotjdot89

אם את לא יודעת כבר, יש אתר עם מילון מגניב שמתרגם מעברית לאנגלית ומאנגלית לעברית.

milon.morfix.co.il​


----------



## solysombra

Tamar said:


> הקהילה הכלכלית האירופית. מצאתי גם :קהילייה.
> . אמנם זה תרגום די מילולי, אבל ניסיתי ומצאתי באינטרנט שזה אכן זה
> אני הייתי הולכת על האופציה הראשונה (מצאתי יותר תוצאות ככה. הייתי ממשיכה לחפש אבל צריך לקום מהמחשב מתי שהוא...)​


 



jdotjdot89 said:


> אם את לא יודעת כבר, יש אתר עם מילון מגניב שמתרגם מעברית לאנגלית ומאנגלית לעברית.​
> 
> milon.morfix.co.il​


 
תמר, תודה רבה! ייי
----------
כן, אני מכירה את מילון מורפיקס, ומשתמשת בו הרבה. אבל כשיש כמה מילים ביחד... ייי
תודה רבה. ייי​


----------



## jdotjdot89

Try it sometime.  It has phrases, as well.

http://milon.morfix.co.il/Default.aspx?q=European+Economic+Community


----------



## Gadyc

מורפיקס נותן את השם המסורתי "השוק האירופאי המשותף" 
היום משתמשים יותר ב - "הקהילייה הארופאית". 
או פשוט EEC.


----------



## jdotjdot89

חח אני יודע, רק רציתי לתת לה דוגמה של חיפושים במורפיקס עם יותר ממילה אחת


----------



## berndf

Gadyc said:


> היום משתמשים יותר ב - "הקהילייה הארופאית"


 
Yes, the name "EEC" was superseded by "EC" ("הקהילייה הארופאית"). You are aware that the name "EC" has been superseded as well (in 1992(*))? The current name is "EU"="European Union" ("האחוד האירופּי").

(My apologies for replying in English.)


(*) The EC formally still exists alongside the EU but the term is not used in every day life any more. The Term EC will finally be abandoned following the ratification of the Treaty of Lisbon.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Yes, I realize.  It was just an example.


----------



## jdotjdot89

People still have need to discuss the EEC, as in when speaking about history, so the name is still relevant.


----------



## berndf

jdotjdot89 said:


> People still have need to discuss the EEC, as in when speaking about history, so the name is still relevant.


 
Certainly. My comment wasn't in response to what you said, jdotjdot but I was reacting to Gadyc saying "...*היום* משתמשים יותר".


----------

